# Is this normal!? Puppy lost a tooth at 17 weeks.



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

I was playing with Pippa and her stuffed toy when suddenly her a tooth fell out. Maybe I'm over reacting, but from what I've heard, she should be a couple of weeks older... right? Should I be concerned?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

What kind of dog is she? 

All dogs mature differently. We got Gracie when she was 16 weeks old and she started losing teeth not long after that.

Just keep an eye on her...she should be fine, IMO. If you are really worried, you can always call your vet and ask.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply!

Everyone says she's definitely GSD something, but I think she's too small for her age. I always thought puppies started loosing their adult teeth at 6 months... :/ I guess it just took me by surprise. Thanks for replying!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Most large pups lose their teeth at 4 - 5 mos, and should have their adult teeth at 6 mos.... So it's OK.... Also, if you 'yank out' before it is ready, she may complain or favor the area... BTW, at about 5 mos, she is ~ half of her full adult weight...


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

17 weeks sounds about right. Buster was right at 4 months when he lost his first one. We had a party that night! It was the beginning of the end of those nasty, needle sharp teeth.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Peanut is about 15 to 16 weeks now and I've found a few teeth already.


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

ember said:


> I was playing with Pippa and her stuffed toy when suddenly her a tooth fell out. Maybe I'm over reacting, but from what I've heard, she should be a couple of weeks older... right? Should I be concerned?


No it's perfectly normal...


----------



## minihart (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree - perfectly okay. My pup was losing teeth at that age as well, and he has a full, healthy set of adult teeth now


----------

